
Ask HK: How to legally protect your custom email domain? - djblond
On HN it&#x27;s often recommended to setup your own custom domain for your email hosting, so you&#x27;re not depending on a single email provider and can switch at any time.<p>However by registering your own domain you still have to trust the domain registrar to keep your domain safe.<p>How would you protect your email domain so that you can rely on it never to be taken away through legal action, or through social engineering attacks on your registrar?<p>For example, in the past I&#x27;ve had several of my domains whois privacy be removed without notice from my registrar because a law firm required to know my information (I only found out when I got physical mail from the law firm).<p>Secondly another domain of mine has been taken away when some big US company started a case through some arbitrage firm claiming the domain name was similar to theirs.<p>These incidents have not really given me any confidence that having a custom email domain is actually much safer than having a normal email address at any big email provider.<p>As I&#x27;m not a US resident I&#x27;m considering moving my email domains to a registrar in my own country to hopefully make it easier to hire a lawyer when something happens again, but I&#x27;d like to know your input on this before I do.
======
Artemix
You should definitely move your domain name to your own country's registrar,
or at least to a registrar that's known to show resistance to such legal abuse
(targeting legal firms and big corps playing the big guns through this
sentence).

As always, Privacy Tools have some good resources:
[https://www.privacytools.io/#dns](https://www.privacytools.io/#dns)

